# 2014 sportsman 850 popping noise when first put in gear



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

When I put the bike in gear and start taking off I'd say at about 3 mph it makes a pop sound like something is just then locking in, it does it ever gear even reverse, it's not super loud so it may be normal I'm not sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How's the idle? I know several polaris' that I've been around were idled too high from the factory, causing grinding when putting it into gear.


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

It seems normal, not too high, it's not grinding when putting it in gear it's after it's in gear and starts rolling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

my buddies '12 did that for some reason ...and then it started being hard to shift in gear then it just stopped shifting in gear while running but would do it while off ...its currently in the shop right now and will know more when he gets it back ....i mean it would shift but after a few tries so he just put it in the shop lol


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

**** I hope that's not the case then haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Im not sayin it is with u lol i was just sayin thts what my buddies kinda did ...but u can try adjusting ur idle huh?


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Well **** I went today and I'm not gunna lie I rode hard and in some semi deep water, but when I try and start my bike like every other time it just winds up and wont turn over, sound like ima be getting a starter under warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is normal, mine and the other 4 850s I ride with all do it. And ours are also hard to shift sometimes but have never had any problems that had to do with shifting or the popping noise.


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Aight cool I was tripping, but I rode all day yesterday and it did fine, beside not turning over when I tried to start it a few times, I think I got something wet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

